# 1210 split



## finaddict (May 14, 2011)

splitting a 1210 to repair HST linkage. All good but the bearing fork seems to be preventing the split. Looks like a split ring on the right side of case to pull the linkage out the left at/below the pedal. Sound about right? There are pictures on another old thread about 1210 wont move. No, I don't have the service manual. Just the parts manual. Looks like it's going to be fun lining everything back up to put back together. www.tractorforum.com/f203/ford-1210-problem-11673/


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I like fun, did you get it split? The local dealer lets me talk to the mechanics and that's a great help, that you can't get out of a manuel. Let us know the out come. And Welcome if I haven't welcomed you before, My senior monents are getting closer together now days.


----------



## finaddict (May 14, 2011)

Not the bearing fork. Something at bottom of the case is preventing split. I can find absolutely nothing. 1/4" is all it'll split, the resistance is at the bottom.


----------



## finaddict (May 14, 2011)

Sold it for scrap, the whole thing...$350, pissed me off. Looking at a new kubota.


----------

